# Rough water trip



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Fished for 8 days straight so I will try to catch up today.

Last weekend was not an offshore weekend but I had customers that were told but they still wanted to try. I offered them inshore but they insisted on trying. No chance for any tuna or mahi just close rig stuff if we could even do that safely. Saturday I had a family of 4, Father, 2 sons, and Grandpa. We loaded up my Glacier Bay catamaran and eased down the river. As soon as we hit the pass I knew the only thing I could do would be close by. Before I got to the closest rig the youngest son was already sea sick but they still wanted to try. The seas in this area were doable but not comfortable. I tied up to the rig on the calm side and on the first drop we hooked up to a nice snapper. No pictures on the boat because of the seas. Dad reeled up the first fish and he also caught the sea sick bug. Second fish the oldest son reeled up and we fed the sharks.




















We got a few past the sharks but we were loosing a lot of setups to the sharks. Our time at the rig was short. Once we got 3 whole fish on board they pulled the plug on the trip. 










It was now a family affair with 3 generations throwing up at one time. Even Grandpa got into the act. Once we hit the protected waters of the river and they started feeling a little better I heard the youngest son tell his dad "Dad I really really love you more than anything but I will never ever do this again. The poor kid got a very bad experience for his first trip out.










We were back in way before noon with 3 nice snappers and 3 people glad to see land.

As I was leaving the marina my friend Marty shows up with his new Calcutta. 










I was going with him the next day. Our intention was to rig fish close and put in tracks on his electronics of some of the tight places at some of the passes. Sunday we headed out and it was almost a repeat of the day before. His buddies got some snapper but the trip was cut short for the same reason. (Excessive chum) We managed some snapper but his friends thought it would be better to sit at the house boat and relax so we headed in. After we dropped them off he and I went back out and filled the electronics with what we needed. He had all this on his old boat but could not for some reason transfer the information. At our last place we marked a course around a sandbar in east bay. His old tracks would not have been much good because this bar has built up since he first marked them. With the winds coming in from the south we were going through breakers in 4 to 6 feet of water. The cat took a pair of breakers over the bow but there was no real danger. It was defiantly not a place we wanted to stay in. Once we tracked around to the outside point I turned the boat and headed in. I will say I am very impressed with the Calcutta boats. This was my first of 4 days on 1 of 2 Calcutta boats that were down here. 

Life is Good! 
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------

